# stuck between a polaris and a can am



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

I am not sure what to purchase. I am an all outdoors type that would used his bike for ice fishing to plowin snow, huntin deer and creating food plots.. The plowin snow and food plots have me undecided on a machine. I guess my question is what size motor and what are your likes and dislikes about each. I am even considering a two up quad, I really like the can am. I might even buy a used one so what do you guys consider high mileage on a quad. I am just starting to save, so I can't buy your quad right now. Just trying to get some info before I purchase. Thanks guys

LY


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I have a Polaris 500 and love it! That being said if I had the money I woulda gone with the Can am. The upside is polaris is American made. But the Can Am has more features and it a brute. Anti theft is the best feature they have. Either way you have a nice machine good luck 

Ganzer


----------



## pikeman1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Best thing to do is take one out and test drive it and see if its what you like. Everyone has their own opinions and its up to you, both are good machines. Since you live downstate you should have more dealers to choose from and find lots of good deals. Don't get anything smaller than a 500 and make sure its efi. I bought a can-am 500 max and I do everything you do, except the food plot thing. If I was to get another one I would get the 650 or 800 can-am. Good luck.


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

i am a polaris man myselft but i just can't recommend the polarish atv's. i know alot of people who have them and it seems they just don't hold up for some reason. i have a honda rubicon 500 and it is made to work, an ride. also, as a l/e officer i recommend the two up if you can because the laws in this state say you can't ride double, legally, on a normal atv, only the two ups designed for two riders.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Between the two, if it were me, I would go with the Suzuki.

Actually Pike is on the right course. Go to the dealers and take them out and test drive them. Not just the two you are thinking of, but try all of them, you may be surprised. Once you figure it out between a few after riding them, do a google search for each one and tally the results after you type "1007 Rubicon problems" or whatever units you chose. Just make sure you are specific to the year and model.


----------



## 1farmer (Feb 20, 2008)

If your going to do alot of food plot work a 500cc machine will work nice. Obviously the bigger the better if you can afford it. But I have also done food plots with a 350cc machine you just have to match your food plot tools to the quad but it will work also.
If your getting into a large cc machine then I would start to look at the UTV machines for the money myself. I have a Suzuki 750 now and love it but the way the prices are getting on these larger machines I would probably get a UTV instead for almost the same money. With the extra weight they will move alot of snow and are passenger friendly and would work great for food plots.


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

i have a 2000 polaris sportsman 6x6 that i am not proud to say i beat the living hell out of. This machine has been a great. i see that they re-introduced them this year. I just bought a 2009 850 sportsman to play with. this thing halls balls. Smoothe ride, and turns on a dime.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I have the 500 Outlander 2 up and LOVE it.

It'll do anything the other quads I ride with can do.....and can seat two. Better ground clearance than most and great in the snow

the longer wheelbase makes it ride like a Cadillac


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

thanks for the great info guys and keep it coming


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Frantz said:


> Between the two, if it were me, I would go with the Suzuki.


 I was thinking the same thing...except with a Yamaha. :lol:


----------



## Chris391 (Feb 15, 2004)

I was in that same boat as you when I was looking at buying an ATV. I looked at all manufactures and they all had good points and a few bad here and there. I did narrow it down to Polaris and Can Am. For me the Sportsman 500 EFI won out because of the price I got it for. The Can Ams ran about $1500 to $2000 more than the Polaris. If you are looking to save some money you can get a Sportsman H.O. (carb ver.) for less money as well. It just boils down to how much you want to spend and which one you like to ride.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

The Ride Says it All...Can Am


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

FIJI said:


> I have the 500 Outlander 2 up and LOVE it.
> 
> It'll do anything the other quads I ride with can do.....and can seat two. Better ground clearance than most and great in the snow
> 
> the longer wheelbase makes it ride like a Cadillac


 yup but turns like a tractor/trailer..ive got an sportsmen 400 and i can go threw some ****....i plow with it....dont be afraid of the smaller quads..they can hold there own


----------



## jim sasser (Feb 19, 2007)

I also have a can-am outty 500 2 up and love it,yes a few more $ but u get what u pay for.but i would check both out before buying.i did the same thing your doing,and it was between the two,can-am's have a much better product..imo....good luck


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

You'd be stuck with either one but don't worry a Yamaha Grizzly would be along to pull you out.........:evil:


----------



## jim sasser (Feb 19, 2007)

"yamaha"..wasnt that what the womens quading team running in the olympics....:cwm27:


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

There are Yamaha ATV's and then there the wannabee's:evilsmile.
Maybe not the fastest ATV:sad:, but by far the best:coolgleam.


----------



## petersen.mark (Jan 2, 2010)

yeah my cousins ride can-am's and my Yamaha grizzly blows them off the trail. get the polaris or a yamaha


----------



## _woody (Dec 23, 2009)

2008 has not let me down yet .hall 3 guys and shanty.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

I own my 2006 800cc Can Am Max, [ 2 seater ] and use it for everything from riding, hauling wood, hunting, fishing ect.


----------



## I-MUST-HUNT (Nov 8, 2007)

I havent looked at can-am or polaris in a wile. I fell in love with my girzzly and have never looked back. My biggest problem with polaris was the plastic rack system. I got quads for utility work and the other brands seamed to be going more towards trail ridders than working stuff. 


I GUESS if i only had the option to get a can am or pull toy I would get the can-am


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

I bought a Polaris X2 (2 up) a 2008 model but bought jan 2009 with a nice mark-down in price since afterall it was a 2008. 1 warranty issue, air temp sensor why I have no idea, ran the same just the check engine symbol came on. I bought the 2-up to get past the mean-mugging of l/e peeps, but when I ride it alone, the dump-box on the back sure does come in handy, pushing snow is no issue. Not sure the other brands but I sure do like the lock n ride accesories. The one thing i do not like was the warranty 6 months but you can buy the extended .


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Some good advice already.

I would say you need at LEAST 400cc, EFI, and 4x4 if money isnt an issue. Either way dont buy less than 400cc. If you want 2up, then I would say at least 500cc.

How much will you use it to play on trails? If the answer is close to 50% or more, make sure the model you choose can switch between 2wd and 4wd. 

Its been a couple years for me, but Can Am used to be a P.I.T.A. to get factory parts for. The only warehouses were in Canada and everything had to clear customs. Takes longer to get parts than every other quad.

Are you dead set on these 2 manufacturers? As someone who has owned/worked on many quads in the last 12 years, I personally would buy Honda, Yamaha, or Suzuki. With Yamaha usually being the most powerful engines and Honda being the most reliable/easiest to work on.


----------



## dansjeep2000 (Dec 27, 2005)

I have a 07 Can-Am Outlander 650. I have to say it is great. Pushes whatever snow is in front of it, rides nice and it is far from slow.


----------



## 2SloSHO (Jan 23, 2008)

Outlander Max 800 you wont be disappointed, plus with some upgrades you can do wheelies in reverse LOL


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I-MUST-HUNT said:


> I havent looked at can-am or polaris in a wile. I fell in love with my girzzly and have never looked back. *My biggest problem with polaris was the plastic rack system.* I got quads for utility work and the other brands seamed to be going more towards trail ridders than working stuff.
> 
> 
> I GUESS if i only had the option to get a can am or pull toy I would get the can-am


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

mines been in the shop for 10 days....STILL trying to get BRP to honor the warranty

If you want to know where NOT to buy a CanAm....pm me

note: I still like the machine....just not the factory or a couple of local dealerships


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

upmounty said:


> i am a polaris man myselft but i just can't recommend the polarish atv's. *i know alot of people who have them and it seems they just don't hold up for some reason*. i have a honda rubicon 500 and it is made to work, an ride. also, as a l/e officer i recommend the two up if you can because the laws in this state say you can't ride double, legally, on a normal atv, only the two ups designed for two riders.


*What the heck are those people trying to do with them?* *Use them as a bulldozer or log truck?* Or they very old Polaris models?

My 2002 Sportsman has pulled logs, stumps, plowed more snow than I care to remember, hauled deer, pulled trailers, cleared my building site, ran over rocks, been through water 1/2 way up, increased my ice fishing by hauling out my gear and just about everything else. It runs like a top, starts on the coldest of days and will do what I want, when I want. The KEY to ANY machine is maintainance!

I guess I have the opposit opinion  I know many people that ride Polaris and have for quite some time. Every one of those machines have never been in for anything other than "normal scheduled" service. Old hunting buddy just added another to his pole barn, going from a 335 to a 500EFI and now has them both. I think it was mostly because his "ask" was getting to big and he wanted more power! :lol:

No matter what you decide to purchase, MAINTAINANCE is the key factor in keeping it running like a top!

PS......... get the Polaris 500 EFI and you won't look back either


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Chris391 said:


> I was in that same boat as you when I was looking at buying an ATV. I looked at all manufactures and they all had good points and a few bad here and there. I did narrow it down to Polaris and Can Am. For me the Sportsman 500 EFI won out because of the price I got it for. The Can Ams ran about $1500 to $2000 more than the Polaris. If you are looking to save some money you can get a Sportsman H.O. (carb ver.) for less money as well. It just boils down to how much you want to spend and which one you like to ride.


Great point! With the money that you can save, you can get the winch and plow, plus any additional goodies, like a gun case, bow case, tree stand carrier and any other multitude of accessories. Spend the extra on the Can Am and then still add the additional extras! That sounds like a lot more money........


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

I wouldn't get either. 

Suzuki
Arctic Cat
or Yamaha

In that order. 

Great advice so far, 500 and up, 4x4, and EFI. 

Good Luck!


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

*honda enough said.:coolgleam*


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Everyone has their own personal preferences.. such as in (vehicles) ie. ford, chevy, dodge, that they are partial too... I was in your same boat last spring.. So I did a little research online and called around to some of my friends that are current atv owners.. After demo'ing Yahmaha's, Polaris, Artic Cat, Suzuki's and Kawasaki.. I Decided on a Cam Am Outlanter Max XT 500 and I havent looked back since! I ABSOLUTELY love this machine, have (NO) problems with it what so ever.. All of my friends that are currenty owners of other ATV brands have rode my machine and they are all amazing with the comfort of riding it! It is bar far the best RIDING machine out there, (in my oppion as well as many others) It is the 2-up model which has NO problem hauling myself and my wife flying down the trail!! I"ve had in on a dirt rd straightaway and was able to hit 70 MPH on it, and thats a (500) not too bad in my book! It hauls great, starts up everytime, rides smooth, Luv the Saftey encoded key, an all around great machine! Used it this past Winter for plowing and It will move a TON of snow! Never even had to put chains on it! Used it Ice fishing and it hauled all of my gear through the snow with ease! Even used it to pull a broken machine back in that was out on Saginaw bay through drifts that were probably 2 ft. tall! It took a little time, because I didnt have chains on it, but we made it back in! cant say enough good things about it! Best advice is to get out and Demo them... Thats the only way you'll actually find out for yourself!


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

Very true it is all personal preference, guess thats why there are many brands of many things.


----------



## DeafBuck (Jun 8, 2005)

Yes True depend on Everyone has their own personal preferences..I had a 2003 Polaris 700 Sportsman sold then I rented Can Am 800 for test myself to see for three years straight at Upper Mi so Ended up I decide bought 2009 Polaris Sportsman XP 850 EFI .. oh boy i love it wow plenty of powerful and easy front wheel up to air all way with knobby tires


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

DeafBuck said:


> Yes True depend on Everyone has their own personal preferences..I had a 2003 Polaris 700 Sportsman sold then I rented Can Am 800 for test myself to see for three years straight at Upper Mi so Ended up I decide bought 2009 Polaris Sportsman XP 850 EFI .. oh boy i love it wow plenty of powerful and easy front wheel up to air all way with knobby tires


That XP 850 is still a one seat-er isn't it?


----------



## DeafBuck (Jun 8, 2005)

glockman55 said:


> That XP 850 is still a one seat-er isn't it?



One seat for 850 ...but have two up only 800 cc And Let see compare Grizzly, Can Am , Brute , http://www.polarisindustries.com/en...e/SPORTSMAN-850-EFI-XP/Pages/comparisons.aspx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

I bought a Polaris Sportsman XP 550 this past winter after doing much research. I have used this machine to plow snow and during this turkey season. I will be getting up trail riding next weekend. The machine has been great, no problems, plenty of power, no complaints so far.....I havent had it that long so we'll see what happens.

PS: It looks really good too! :lol:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

DeafBuck said:


> One seat for 850 ...but have two up only 800 cc And Let see compare Grizzly, Can Am , Brute , http://www.polarisindustries.com/en...e/SPORTSMAN-850-EFI-XP/Pages/comparisons.aspx


You do realize that Japanese machines have an import weight limit don't you? This is why you only see Polaris, Can Am, And Arctic Cat with 2 up atv units. This weight limit does not include SXS's. This is why Polaris and Arctic cat are considered barges when it comes to weight compared with the imports. This weight restriction expires thie year or next I believe but not sure.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I just bought an 06 Polaris Sportsman x2 500 efi. It had 46 miles and 10 hours when I got it. I absolutely love the machine thus far. The dump bed is awesome and can have a passenger legally. I didn't even consider another atv after I stumbled across this one. Looked at sidexsides with dump beds but wanted to legally ride on MI TRAILS. It is the perfect quad in my opinion. Cant wait to push some snow this winter. I also like the turf mode as it doesn't tear the crap out of my grass. I have 3 friends with 4x4 quads. 1 with a 04 Sportsman 500, 1 with a 06 Can Am 400, and one with an 04 Yamaha Grizzly 660. They druel over it and have called dibs when I want to sell it. Pretty sure I am not selling it anytime soon.
sslopok


----------

